# 100,000+ posts



## ian (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like today this site, broke the 100,000 post barrier


----------



## The Astroman (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow! truly amazing!


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 29, 2005)

Ah cool. Way to go everyone, keep it up.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 29, 2005)

and to think over 1 in 10 of them were down to praetor. impressive


----------



## Scrat (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL... i wonder if he has RSI yet?


----------



## kobaj (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL you guys do know we past that a looooong time ago. Its just some of them are deleted threads/closed threads/ect.


----------



## Vaibhav (Jun 29, 2005)

cool man
pretty impressive
the admins and mods are doing a great job
hey what happened to the contests which were supposed to be held for the members??? (remember the b'day thread     )
looking forward to some cool gifts


----------



## jancz3rt (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lol*

Yeah Praetor is the one EVERYONE should be bowing to . He deserves it. We, the mods, try our hardest to provide you guys with some useful tips etc. I am glad to see this forum growing rather than the opposite...

JAN


----------



## Hello (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, pretty sweet.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 29, 2005)

Heads up to PRAETOR. 100,000 is pretty sweet.


----------



## apj101 (Jun 29, 2005)

most pleasing indeed


----------



## thebeave (Jun 29, 2005)

Man, I was happy when my halo 2 forum hit 200 posts, I don't know what I'll do when I get 1000.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 29, 2005)

credit all you want to preator, but the bulk of those posts are the people who come in ask a question and leave.  so to you people who will probably never be back, good show


----------



## The Astroman (Jun 29, 2005)

News from Yahoo: 
A man aged of 21 has been killed by his computer! As silly as it might sound, a famous computer hacker who goes under the name of "Praetor" has managed to access some computer-vital ressources, also known as "BIOS", to "overclock" the man's microprocessor, a process which boosts it's speed. The processor being overclocked to an astounding 20 Ghz, the computer caught fire and blew up, killing the poor man with it. We have received some anonymous messages from internet users telling us that the man was also a computer hacker and had as user name "Cromewell". We have also received a surprising number of messages telling us that this was some sort of a revenge, for "Cromewell" had not been sufficiently respectful to Praetor, "the master". 

Richard Dean, Yahoo.com


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 29, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> credit all you want to preator, but the bulk of those posts are the people who come in ask a question and leave.  so to you people who will probably never be back, good show


yes, but seeing as over 10% of it was from one person alone, is pretty good.

@ astroman, LOL


----------



## atomic (Jun 29, 2005)

The Astroman said:
			
		

> News from Yahoo:
> A man aged of 21 has been killed by his computer! As silly as it might sound, a famous computer hacker who goes under the name of "Praetor" has managed to access some computer-vital ressources, also known as "BIOS", to "overclock" the man's microprocessor, a process which boosts it's speed. The processor being overclocked to an astounding 20 Ghz, the computer caught fire and blew up, killing the poor man with it. We have received some anonymous messages from internet users telling us that the man was also a computer hacker and had as user name "Cromewell". We have also received a surprising number of messages telling us that this was some sort of a revenge, for "Cromewell" had not been sufficiently respectful to Praetor, "the master".
> 
> Richard Dean, Yahoo.com



LOL!


----------



## Lax (Jun 29, 2005)

Props definately go to Praetor on this one. Keep up the good posts and don't ever get any brain damage


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 29, 2005)

I believe he sometimes suffers from drain bramage   Don't get me wrong, all I said was the majority of posts are by the 'make a few posts and leave' people, obviously Praetor has the most posts of the forum regulars.  No one can argue that he's not a post-a-matic...or maybe postaholic


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 29, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> I believe he sometimes suffers from drain bramage   Don't get me wrong, all I said was the majority of posts are by the 'make a few posts and leave' people, obviously Praetor has the most posts of the forum regulars.  No one can argue that he's not a post-a-matic...or maybe postaholic


but in sayin that, you make up 2.5%


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 30, 2005)

It doesnt matter who made up the most posts, its a forum asa community, it shouldnt be "ranked" and ordered like that. Everyone is equal in what they say.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 30, 2005)

> but in sayin that, you make up 2.5%


Granted  Obviously the regulars make a forum what it is but the people who post a couple times always make up the bulk of the posts.


----------



## Hello (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, true that.


----------



## Watzzupp (Jun 30, 2005)

someone should build a statue of Praetor LOL


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 30, 2005)

It's already been made!


----------



## Apathetic (Jun 30, 2005)

lol!
yay for the 100,000 posts and stuff
good job praetor


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 30, 2005)

Is praetor the founder/maker of the computerforum or is he just the sad person that sits on his PC 24/7 to get 13,000 posts?


----------



## Scrat (Jun 30, 2005)

I believe our illustrious leader, forum creator & All Around Good Guy is "ian" but i could be wrong....


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 30, 2005)

Ian is the forum owner Preator is just the postamatic.  He doesn't have the same posting limitations we have so it doesn't take as long to get to 13000 as you might think


----------



## apj101 (Jun 30, 2005)

> Is praetor the founder/maker of the computerforum or is he just the sad person that sits on his PC 24/7 to get 13,000 posts?


i feel a rebultle coming on.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 30, 2005)

You'll notice he hasn't been posting for the last day or two so he can't be on his computer 24/7 posting


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 30, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> He doesn't have the same posting limitations we have so it doesn't take as long to get to 13000 as you might think


what lmititaions do we have that he doesnt ?


----------



## Scrat (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmm... Praetor not posting... last few days... Now thats not normal, maybe someone should send a doctor around to his place


----------



## Scrat (Jun 30, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> what lmititaions do we have that he doesnt ?



I think he was refering to the fact that WE have lives outside of CF but praetor may sleep, eat & work next to his PC 24/7


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 30, 2005)

Scrat said:
			
		

> I think he was refering to the fact that WE have lives outside of CF but praetor may sleep, eat & work next to his PC 24/7


oh, im with ya now


----------



## apj101 (Jun 30, 2005)

> I think he was refering to the fact that WE have lives outside of CF but praetor may sleep, eat & work next to his PC 24/7


I think he was more refering to his admin status where by he can admin all the sections, deleteing merging posts, moving them and leaving tags as a reminder. But most imporantantly he doesn't have the 60 seconds wait time between posts which can be a real pain in the bum for the rest of us, but is a necessary evil


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 30, 2005)

I wasnt having a go at him, i think its great that hes helping everyone so much. Keep it up praetor.


----------



## Vaibhav (Jun 30, 2005)

hey how come Praetor himself has not replied so far????
someone check it out


----------



## Hello (Jun 30, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> what lmititaions do we have that he doesnt ?


Maybe 60 seconds between posts.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 30, 2005)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by elmarcorulz
> > what lmititaions do we have that he doesnt ?
> 
> ...



Yeh, thats annoying, especially when you've got decent stuff to say and you have to sit there clicking SUBMIT hundreds of times.


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 30, 2005)

a PC forum with 100,000 then a freaking FISH fourm with "748,358" posts lol I would definatly think the PC forum would be allot more active and more posts and everything then a fishforum! Althought the fish forum i know of that has 748,358 might have been around longer, but it also has "9,875" almost 10,000 users. with at elast allot being active seeing the most online ever was 611.....


----------



## Praetor (Jun 30, 2005)

> Yeh, thats annoying, especially when you've got decent stuff to say and you have to sit there clicking SUBMIT hundreds of times.


Hehe yeah well some people dont have to worry about the decent part. Which is why it's in place in the first place



> a PC forum with 100,000 then a freaking FISH fourm with "748,358" posts lol I would definatly think the PC forum would be allot more active and more posts and everything then a fishforum! Althought the fish forum I know of that has 748,358 might have been around longer, but it also has "9,875" almost 10,000 users. with at elast allot being active seeing the most online ever was 611.....


750K posts spread over how many users? It's not all that much for some forums ... a few I used to run were more than capable of pushing 1500 posts a week


----------



## Hello (Jun 30, 2005)

A forum I go to probably averages 13,000 posts a day.


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 30, 2005)

I like this better then that fish place anyways haha, and yeah they have way more users so....


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello said:
			
		

> A forum I go to probably averages 13,000 posts a day.


what forums that then?


----------



## Hello (Jun 30, 2005)

Lol, I figured someone would ask.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello said:
			
		

> Lol, I figured someone would ask.


Are you gonna tell us?


----------



## Hello (Jun 30, 2005)

Sure..it's a paintball website I go to. They just switched over to vBulletin 3.0.7 though. So not sure if it will show daily stats anymore. Overall stats are on the bottom.

http://www.pbnation.com


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 30, 2005)

WOW, thats a bloody big forum. Any idea how long its been around for. I wouldnt have thought that so much could be said about paintballing.....?


----------



## Hello (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah. I myself paintball as well. Prolly since early 01. That's probably about the earilest I have seen a registered member. I registered there in April of 04.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jul 1, 2005)

the post count for here's already gone to 101k


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hopefully a sign of things to come. I always thought this forum was pretty large, but looking around i see that its one of the smallest. 

ts like our own little community of computer egg heads.


----------



## ilovefishsticks (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello said:
			
		

> A forum I go to probably averages 13,000 posts a day.


what would that be?
edit: nvm


----------



## ilovefishsticks (Jul 1, 2005)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Hopefully a sign of things to come. I always thought this forum was pretty large, but looking around i see that its one of the smallest.
> 
> ts like our own little community of computer egg heads.


yea i like it this size. i find it big enough now, i wonder if one day this site will reach that. So far i have had 2 of my friends join but they arent sticking w/ it and only posted 3 or 4 each


----------



## Apathetic (Jul 1, 2005)

ilovefishsticks said:
			
		

> yea i like it this size. i find it big enough now, i wonder if one day this site will reach that. So far i have had 2 of my friends join but they arent sticking w/ it and only posted 3 or 4 each


Their loss   The people around here are great!  Espicially when the answer my questions when I bother them on aim


----------



## The Astroman (Jul 1, 2005)

Sh*t! The paintball forum has 13 MILLION posts, with a maximum of 3685 users online at once and 172 THOUSAND members!!!


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 1, 2005)

> Sh*t! The paintball forum has 13 MILLION posts, with a maximum of 3685 users online at once and 172 THOUSAND members!!!



Bloody amazing, it must have been around for like 10 years or something


----------



## Hello (Jul 1, 2005)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Bloody amazing, it must have been around for like 10 years or something


Read post 48 and 49. .


----------

